# Nintendo 64 controller analog stick



## Kevin29 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi all,

My analog stick of mine controller is not working fine anymore. I found replacements on the internet. I found 2 different version.

*type 1:*






*type 2:



*
Type 1 is the one I got in my controller. The second one is a analog with 4 wires that need to be soldered. Can I use *type 2* with my controller through soldering the wires to the existing plug?


----------



## Kevin29 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nobody?


----------



## skawo (Nov 28, 2016)

Nope, that plug needs to be there. Replacements with pre-soldered plugs are readily available.

That said, I find these aftermarket replacements to always be inaccurate, too sensitive or just cheap-feeling.


----------



## Kevin29 (Nov 28, 2016)

But what is the difference? Could I not solder the wires form the other stick to the pins?


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 28, 2016)

If you want to try a little soldering, grab an arduino and make a ps2->n64 adapter, that's what I did...

http://socoder.net/index.php?blogs=53794


----------



## skawo (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh, if you detach the plug from the one you already have and solder onto that, yeah, I imagine it'd work.

I would not recommend soldering it directly into the controller though, if that's what you meant.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 28, 2016)

spinal_cord said:


> If you want to try a little soldering, grab an arduino and make a ps2->n64 adapter, that's what I did...
> 
> http://socoder.net/index.php?blogs=53794


Wow, I have an Arduino and all of the kit required. Need to try this at some point when I'm home for Christmas.


----------



## Kevin29 (Nov 28, 2016)

skawo said:


> Oh, if you detach the plug from the one you already have and solder onto that, yeah, I imagine it'd work.
> 
> I would not recommend soldering it directly into the controller though, if that's what you meant.



The only problem, I think, is that the version with the plug has 5 connections. The one without a connector, had 4 cables...


----------



## skawo (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh, I see.
The original actually has six, so I imagine the Power and Ground are missing. I'm not sure how they expect it to actually function, unless they want you to solder those wires onto its' PCB yourself, or it's not supposed to be compatible.

Maybe you could swap the entire PCB off your old one to the replacement, but I honestly wouldn't bank on it.


----------



## Kevin29 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here are the 6 pins in my controller. I found the power and ground pins for the analog stick. So I can assume that the other 4 are for the directions (left, up, right, down?


----------



## Pienkaito (Nov 29, 2016)

Have you considered getting an analog stick that resembles the Gamecube?
I have that one and it works well after using it many times. The only problem that people reported about it, is that you may have difficulties playing GoldenEye with it.


----------



## MockyLock (Nov 29, 2016)

If you're about to solder some stuff, have a look at this :
http://nfggames.com/forum2/index.php?topic=5803.0
These are really good replacement.


----------



## Kevin29 (Nov 29, 2016)

Okay thanks I'll check it. But, how can I connect the power and the ground to the analog stick with 4 connectors?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 29, 2016)

You should get one of these instead, it's a GameCube's analog stick that fits the N64:

https://www.amazon.com/Redesigned-REPLACEMENT-Joystick-Controller-Thumbstick/dp/B009MRZAUC


----------



## Kevin29 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you. But I want to try the other analog stick. I want to challenge myself. Not only plug and play if you can understand me.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 29, 2016)

I understand, it's good  learning experience.


----------



## Kevin29 (Nov 30, 2016)

but the problem is how I can connect the ground and wire to the analog stick


----------



## Kevin29 (Dec 1, 2016)

this is the inside of the analog with four wires.


----------



## madbullman (Dec 18, 2016)

What is the problem of your analog? Does it work but feels loose? You can fix that easily with some vinyl tape. I did this some time ago and it did wonders. Just google there are tons of tutorials how to fix this.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 23, 2017)

The one with 4 pins is a joystick used in knock off controllers


----------



## KeinesR (May 24, 2022)

Was anybody able to do it? i bought those sticks too and i want to try if i can get it to work with the original controller.


----------

